# Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2010)

Meldung DAV


Weitere DAV - Meldungen:
www.Anglerverband.com

*Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister​*Bei der 10. Jugendweltmeisterschaft U21 im Naturköderangeln konnten die deutschen Starter in Heiligenhafen ihren Heimvorteil nutzen und sich bei den Mannschaften den Weltmeistertitel sichern. 

In der Besetzung Katharina Hahn, Andy Paulitz  (beide Brandenburg), Kevin Guse, Marc Huth (beide Sachsen-Anhalt) sowie Marco Stahl und Ersatzmann Benjamin Küntzel (beide Schleswig-Holstein) siegte das Team Deutschland II. 

Für die Veranstaltung hatte Ministerpräsident Peter Harry Carstensen die Schirmherrschaft übernommen. Platz 2 und 3 erreichten Frankreich und Italien. In der Einzelwertung kamen die deutschen Meeresangler auf die Ränge 4, 6 und 7. Am erfolgreichsten waren Erik Radin (Kroatien) vor Luca Matteini (Italien) und Tea Radil (Kroatien).

An den vier WM-Angeltagen, mit dessen Ausrichtung der Deutsche Anglerverband seinen Spezialverband für Meeresangeln beauftragt hatte, haben die 29 jungen Meeresangler bei zum Teil schwerer See mehr als mehr als 650 Fische aus der Ostsee an Bord der MS „Forelle“ geholt. 

Der Fang filetiert und küchenfertig der Tafel von Heiligenhafen zur Verfügung gestellt, wofür sich bei der Abschlussveranstaltung Bürgermeister Heiko Müller im Namen der Einwohner seiner Stadt herzlich bedankte. Der Tafel zugute kamen auch ein 77 cm langer Dorsch und ein 49 cm großer Plattfisch. Für diesen Fang erhielten Paul Zisowsky (Deutschland) und Sylvain Ferrachoglou (Frankreich) jeweils eine Anerkennung. Großer Dank geht an alle Förderer der U21-WM im Bootsangeln mit Naturködern.


----------



## Baitcaster (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*

Die können ja doch angeln beim DAV
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel!!!#6#6#6


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum WM-Titel!


----------



## lille pojken (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Die können ja doch angeln beim DAV
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titel!!!#6#6#6


 
Hmmmmmm|kopfkratoder lag es an der Ausruestung die da ganz von Grauvell kam|kopfkrat


----------



## micha_2 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*

schwachsinn, sicherlich is ne gute ausrüstung die halbe miete, aber im endeffekt kommt es drauf an wie der köder unten vorgeführt wird. dem fisch is es egal ob die rute nur 50 oder 500€ kostet. was haben die jungs und mädels davon, wenn die angeblich gesponsorten sachen nachher wieder zurück gegeben werden müssen. 
ist ja gut und schön das sie mannschaftsmeister und im Einzel sehr gut waren, aber die Abschlussveranstaltung war unter aller sau. den angler/innen aus Kroatien, Italien, Frankreich wurde alles in deutsch vorgeblasen(eine einzige Anspache in Französich und Englisch), sowie Begleitet von etlichen Pannen. Sie haben sich gefüllt, als wenn sie ne Wald und Wiesenmeisterschaft gewonnen haben, und nich ne *Weltmeisterschaft*. und zuwenig an Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## kasi-1 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*

macht doch keine riesen  diskussion draus haben gewonnen ist zufall das die fische bei ihnen besser gebissen haben ......fertsch

mfg kasi:vik:


----------



## Brandungsangler94 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Meldung DAV: Deutsche junge Meeresangler U21 sind Weltmeister*

so, hab mich hier angemeldet, um mal ein paar sachen aufzuklären.

1. wir durften die rute und rolle von grauvell behalten
2. ich finde es ja geil, wie manche leute hier große töne spucken, aber es garnicht beurteilen können, weil sie noch nie in ihrem leben so etwas mit gemacht haben.
3. muss ich macha 2 zu stimmen, dass die abschlussfeier wirklich die absolute katastrophe war, das fing damit an, dass nicht die letzten als erstes aufgerufen wurden, sondernd als erstes der weltmeister nach vorne gerufen wurde. weiter wurde nicht ins englische übersetzt, sodass die franzosen ca. eine halbe minute gebraucht haben, bis sie verstanden, dass sie nach vorne kommen solten, da sie 2. in der teamwertung geworden sind. weiter ging es, dass wichtige fahnen vom DMV im auto vergessen wurden. und die ansprachen, die eigentlich vor der siegerehrung statt finden sollten, danach stattfanden. dies war besonders peinlich, da sich die leute, die die ansprachen halten sollten, darauf vorbereitet hatten, die ansprache vor der siegerehrung zu halten, und so mussten die jetzt wärend sie die ansprache hielten, die noch umformen, und improvisieren.

mfg justus


----------

